

Ask HN: Easy Address Updater  - contacternst

Being in my &quot;after college&quot; years, I&#x27;ve moved pretty consistently once per year. That time is coming up again and I wonder: Is there one portal I can go to where I input my new information once, and then select my banks, state dmv, web host registrations, etc, and not have to do each one manually?
======
skram
I've looked for something like this before too.. I dont think it exists.
Sometimes companies will get notified by USPS that your mail was forwarded and
automatically change your address in their records or at least remind you to
do so. That's my experience.

At the same time, being a security-conscious nerd, I'm not sure I would want
to give even revocable OAuth access to a third-party portal to go in and
change addresses to many of my most sensitive accounts... not to mention the
fact that most banks etc dont have public APIs even if someone were to want to
build something like this.

Just my two cents.

~~~
contacternst
Yeah, my info with the USPS is always the first thing I update. Sounds like it
may be more trouble than it's worth.

